# pusertaa / puristaa



## Gavril

_Puristin / pusersin ilmarakon tyhjäksi.

Puristin / pusersin ilmarakon niin lempeästi, ettei puhjennut, vaan ponnahti takaisin kun päästin sen irti.

Heimlichin otteen olennainen osa on puristaminen / pusertaminen.

Paita on liian kireä! Se puristaa / pusertaa rintaa niin, että hengityskin estyy!

Puristin / pusersin hammastahnan pursosta._


(Seuraavissa käytetään kielikuvia jotka ehkä vain englannissa kuuluvat.)

_Tämä pahuksen työ puristaa / pusertaa koko ilon elämästä!!

Vähitellen hänen pomonsa puristivat / pusersivat hänet semmoiseen asemaan_ [esim. pahentamalla työolot, lisäämällä työtehtävät]_, ettei hän voinut kuin sanoa itsensä irti._

Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> _Puristin / _pusersin_ ilmarakon tyhjäksi.
> 
> Puristin /_ pusersin_ ilmarak*koa* niin lempeästi, ettei *se* puhjennut, vaan *täyttyi uudestaan* kun päästin sen irti.
> 
> Heimlichin otteen olennainen osa on puristaminen / _pusertaminen_. _
> _
> Paita on liian kireä! Se puristaa /_ pusertaa_ rintaa niin, että hengityskin estyy!
> 
> Puristin / pusersin hammastahnan pursosta/*tuubista*._* A long time ago someone suggested in all seriousness that it be called *_*putkilo.* _*I have never heard anyone call it purso. Pusersin seems to work probably because the objective is to get the toothpaste out.*
> 
> 
> (Seuraavissa käytetään kielikuvia*,* jotka ehkä *toimivat vain englannissa*.)
> 
> _Tämä pahuksen työ puristaa / pusertaa _koko_* kaiken* ilon elämästä!! _*The verbs don't sound bad to my ear. I think the most common verb is vie kaiken ilon...*
> _
> Vähitellen hänen pomonsa_ puristivat / pusersivat_ hänet semmoiseen asemaan_ [esim. pahentamalla työolo*ja*, lisäämällä työtehtäv*iä*]_, ettei hän voinut kuin sanoa itsensä irti._ *Some people might use puristivat but it sounds wrong to my ear. I would say: Hänen pomonsa ajoivat/ahdistivat hänet sellaiseen asemaan/tilanteeseen, että hän joutui sanomaan itsensä irti.*
> 
> Kiitos!


*
These are just my suggestions. The less common a figure of speech is, the more individual variation there usually is. I wouldn't be at all surprised if some Finns disagreed with me.*


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Puristin / pusersin hammastahnan pursosta/tuubista. *A long time ago someone suggested in all seriousness that it be called putkilo. I have never heard anyone call it purso.*



_purso_ was my dictionary's suggestion for "tube" in this context, but I see that _hammastahnapurso_ only brings up 3 Google hits, one of which says that this compound is "vekkuli".



> *Pusersin seems to work probably because the objective is to get the toothpaste out.*



What would be a sentence in which _pusertaa_ works better than _puristaa_? (I ask because none of the sentences I wrote seem to qualify.)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> What would be a sentence in which _pusertaa_ works better than _puristaa_? (I ask because none of the sentences I wrote seem to qualify.)


_Vekkuli_ is a good word to describe the nature of _purso! _As for _pusertaa_, these are good examples:

_Hän pusersi viimeisenkin mehutipan appelsiinista. _(concrete)
_Aion pusertaa hänestä totuuden ulos! _(abstract)

_Pusertaa_ implies the exertion of physical force to squeeze something out of something. However, it has abstract uses. By the way, _puristaa_ works in the above sentences as well. It doesn't have this connotation of some substance flowing or dripping out of an object, though. You can say: _Puristin häntä lujasti_, and obviously you didn't want anything to emerge from her/his mouth or nostrils.


----------

